# Despiece de un teléfono movil



## Ati96 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hola! Pues iba a desmontar algún teléfono móvil smartphone que este inservible para trastear con sus piezas (en principio solo cámara, altavoz y micrófono). El caso que he estado buscando información por internet y aunque he visto como son físicamente estas piezas y he visto que tienen varios pines, no consigo encontrar ningún esquema ni nada por el estilo de para que es cada uno de sus pines ni su voltaje y la verdad no se tampoco si estas piezas están estandarizadas.
Así que, si alguien me pudiese facilitar algún manual, esquema o cualquier tipo de información que me pueda ser útil pues sería de agradecer.
Gracias y un saludo. ...


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 16, 2016)

que telefono es?.. 
Busca en San google el nombre y numero de modelo del telefono en cuestion, y agregale manual de servicio, o service manual.
Si no especificas que quieres hacer , ni que telefono es, es como andar a ciegas.


----------



## Ati96 (Nov 16, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> que telefono es?..
> Busca en San google el nombre y numero de modelo del telefono en cuestion, y agregale manual de servicio, o service manual.
> Si no especificas que quieres hacer , ni que telefono es, es como andar a ciegas.



Hola, el modelo de telefono no lo tengo claro, una opción es el samsung galaxy ace, otra opción es un HTC mas viejo, pero recuerdo que tanto la cámara como el altavoz eran de pésima calidad. Lo que quiero hacer? Pues con el altavoz, soldarle una clavija mini-jack para reproducir los sonidos que se quiera mediante otro teléfono móvil y en cuanto la alimentación pues con una pequeña batería, no hay mas, en cuanto a la cámara, parecido, utilizarla para grabar imágenes desde puntos a donde el telefono movil no puede llegar por tamaño, claro que a ser posible que vaya unida a un micrófono para captar sonidos, y para almacenar el video en cuestión ya no se como hacerlo  . Sé que es una complicación pero me llama la atención. De todos modos seguire buscando en google como tu lo dices pero si alguien sabe mas que me diga.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## cuervobrujo (Nov 16, 2016)

Mira... lo que pasa, que el tema de las cámara de los teléfonos es algo complejo si no tenes definido lo que querés hacer, y mas todavía depende de la marca en cuestión.Y menos si no tienes el numero de codigo de tal camara..(como conectar los pins)
Con los altavoces es mas fácil, Hay muchos tutoriales en el foro y en la web..
Incluso hay un post de otro usuario que queria hacer lo mismo quetu con la camara de un samsung. 
Utiliza el buscador del foro . Seguro lo encuentras!
Yo tengo varios teléfonos desarmados, por la misma razón que tu, (quería reutilizar las pantallas)
El problema es.. que no todas las marcas publican los manuales de servicio de sus teléfonos.
Yo he estado buscando hace meses el manual servicie, de los motorolas mas antiguas(star-tac,micro-tac etc)
y los encontré en paginas rusas..el problema que conlleva es que los códigos de los micro.que figuran en la parte física del componente, no corresponden con los del manual de servicio
Y eso sumado a que si buscas los datasheet. de los mismos, no los encuentras.
solo están los diagramas de bloque...
Quizás algún compañero del foro que se dedique a reparación de celulares lo tenga, pero dudo mucho que los comparta...
Porque algunos esquemas son solo para técnicos autorizados,(y son top-secret) y compartir esos esquemáticos no están contemplados por las normas del foro.
De todas maneras si no especificas detalladamente, te van a moderar


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 16, 2016)

yo creo que quiere hacer una camara espia 

pero pues si no sabe programacion de cualquier microcontrolador pues esta totalmente perdido.

digamos que encuentras los pines y que hace cada pin, su tabla de configuracion y una habilidad sobre natural en programacion pues si es posible.

pero si apenas eres de los que pican con un desarmador a ver que pasa pues estas poniendote metas absurdas.

lo que se puede reciclar es practicamente casi nada si no se sabe lo que se esta haciendo.


----------



## Ati96 (Nov 17, 2016)

TRILO-BYTE dijo:


> yo creo que quiere hacer una camara espia
> 
> pero pues si no sabe programacion de cualquier microcontrolador pues esta totalmente perdido.
> 
> ...



Pues si, mas o menos, no es para ese fin pero podría servir, simplemente me vale una cámara muy pequeña, rollo "go pro" pero mas pequeña y que se pueda colocar en cualquier lugar.
Tengo estudios de electrónica así que algo mas que desarmar si que sé... Pero esque no tengo ni idea de como funcionan estas piezas, si que es verdad que lo de la cámara lo veo mas complicado que lo del altavoz, lo primero que me llaman la atención estas piezas tan pequeñas, y si consigo saber su funcionamiento quizás lo encuentre alguna aplicación o también decida no seguir adelante con esta idea, pero mientras no consiga saber como funciona seguiré insistiendo y buscando información por ahí.
Gracias y un saludo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

pero medio tener idea no es suficiente.

¿mas pequeña que una gopro?
no lo creo es que esas camaras no dan señal de video compuesto, no señor funcionan con instrucciones digitales, es decir puede ser SPI, I2c o un protocolo inventado por el fabricante.

es decir primero debes enviar una instruccion X que le diga a la camara empieza, mandame tus parametros, configurar parametros, y empezar a leer lo que la camara envia.

eso se hace con un microcontrolador y este debe ser muy rapido por que debe reconstruir la imagen que la camara envia.

facil no es imposible tampoco, eso se lo creeria a alguien que sabe programacion a nivel maestria.


----------



## Ati96 (Nov 17, 2016)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> Mira... lo que pasa, que el tema de las cámara de los teléfonos es algo complejo si no tenes definido lo que querés hacer, y mas todavía depende de la marca en cuestión.Y menos si no tienes el numero de codigo de tal camara..(como conectar los pins)
> Con los altavoces es mas fácil, Hay muchos tutoriales en el foro y en la web..
> Incluso hay un post de otro usuario que queria hacer lo mismo quetu con la camara de un samsung.
> Utiliza el buscador del foro . Seguro lo encuentras!
> ...



Se agradece la información, me centrare mas en el altavoz entonces y seguiré buscando por el foro, el caso que cada vez que busco algo del altavoz de un móvil me salen siempre los altavoces externos para enchufarles.
Un saludo


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Nov 17, 2016)

mm es que no se como sea el altavoz puede ser piezo electrico o como bocinita parecida al de un auricular.

no se como sea pero un amplificador como el tumbaburros lm386 lo puede hacer trabajar bien


----------

